# Northeast winter 2015 and Havenese



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Hi,
As a new Havenese owner, I was wondering what people are doing about outdoor potty walks? Is everyone using doggie coats, boots, etc.? Or can these guys withstand short periods outside in their natural coats?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Zoe093014 said:


> Hi,
> As a new Havenese owner, I was wondering what people are doing about outdoor potty walks? Is everyone using doggie coats, boots, etc.? Or can these guys withstand short periods outside in their natural coats?


Kodi runs down the steps into the area we shoveled in the back yard, potties and runs back in. He's not out there for more that a minute!!! There is no place safe for walking for us right now, even if it wasn't so cold. Too much ice and salt, and no sidewalks.

But if he's going to be out of the house for longer than just to potty, he has a thick quilted coat on&#8230; even if we're going someplace in the car. It takes too long for the car to warm up. He also LOVES the heated seat in the car!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Molly had a hard time last winter at 3.5 lbs when we brought her home. I set up a potty area in the basement when it was just too harsh outside. This year she is still only 6 lbs. The wind chills have been brutal and we have a lot of snow. On the worst days I put a turtleneck sweater on her with her winter parka. I have also been covering her feet with socks. Even with all that she still gets too cold if she doesn't potty quickly enough. I have had to let her poop in the basement again as a last resort.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi always has a litter box available to him, but only uses it as a last resort!


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

Due to Tyler's advanced age, we are taking him out to the garage during this horrible, horrible winter. I always put a coat on him, as it is cold in there but out of the elements. This am it was -2 outside and a balmy 18 in the garage! What I find very interesting, is that although he was never piddle pad trained, if we put down paper towels in spots, he always heads for them to do his duties. He continues to amaze me.

Somebody, make it stop! It's just too much this year. With these every Sunday storms, there's a saying going around that says, "Welcome to Massachusetts, closed Mondays". How true that has become. I HATE SNOW!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry and I are having cabin fever. 
But we go out for short walks before each snow storm and then get out a bit more after the snow is cleared. It's not easy.

Again, cabin fever for both of us.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Zoe and I have cabin fever also! I feel so bad for all of you in Massachusetts, especially Cape Cod, although the temp. here last night was -12 degrees (not the wind chill). She is my first tiny dog and I wish she would use a litter box but so far we are just doing puppy pads and hoping for Spring!!!


----------



## emichel (May 3, 2012)

Hang in there, all you cold weather people and doggies! I've been wondering how you've been managing the cold and snow with your pups, but it sounds like you're all very tough and resourceful. Maybe it would help to visualize sitting around next summer when it's 90+ degrees out, complaining of the heat! Seriously, it seems downright scary and I'd imagine you have to be extremely careful so that the doggies don't freeze. Jeesh. It's got to end soon!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

emichel said:


> Hang in there, all you cold weather people and doggies! I've been wondering how you've been managing the cold and snow with your pups, but it sounds like you're all very tough and resourceful. Maybe it would help to visualize sitting around next summer when it's 90+ degrees out, complaining of the heat! Seriously, it seems downright scary and I'd imagine you have to be extremely careful so that the doggies don't freeze. Jeesh. It's got to end soon!


I don't complain about summer.


----------



## Sassy's Mom (Feb 4, 2015)

I got her a coat but have to fight her to put it on, when I pick it up she'll run away. But she has no problem when I put her sweater on her. This was her first exposure to ice/snow (actually more ice than snow) and she didn't have any problems with it. She just ran and played as if there was just a sunshiny day.
Nadine


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie tolerates wearing a coat; she doesn't run away anymore but walks in a circle a few times after it is on to express her dissatisfaction, then she's fine.


----------



## jabojenny (Sep 18, 2011)

I will say that we are not even close to the poor souls in New England but we've had a few days that have been bitter. I bundle my two in fleece suits, winter coats and booties. I consider anything about 32 balmy. I'll be joining Linda to hike with the dogs tomorrow. I use Pawz booties and I have been making my own fleece booties with leather or vinyl soles that are great when it's dry. If any of you have Pawz booties and are finding it hard to put them on I found a product called Paws Jaws that works really well. http://www.pawsjaws.com/Default.aspI have also been using Musher's Secret which I see they are selling Havtohavit Store. http://www.havtohavit.com/SearchResults.asp?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=1928&show=10&page=3scroll down. This is an ointment type product in a tub that conditions their pads and it works GREAT. Here are a couple pictures of my two dressed for an 32 degree day, no fleece suits needed that day. I'm counting the days till summer and the beach!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

jabojenny said:


> I will say that we are not even close to the poor souls in New England but we've had a few days that have been bitter. I bundle my two in fleece suits, winter coats and booties. I consider anything about 32 balmy. I'll be joining Linda to hike with the dogs tomorrow. I use Pawz booties and I have been making my own fleece booties with leather or vinyl soles that are great when it's dry. If any of you have Pawz booties and are finding it hard to put them on I found a product called Paws Jaws that works really well. http://www.pawsjaws.com/Default.aspI have also been using Musher's Secret which I see they are selling Havtohavit Store. http://www.havtohavit.com/SearchResults.asp?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=1928&show=10&page=3scroll down. This is an ointment type product in a tub that conditions their pads and it works GREAT. Here are a couple pictures of my two dressed for an 32 degree day, no fleece suits needed that day. I'm counting the days till summer and the beach!!


I think Kodi has that same jacket, except his is red!


----------



## GoldenBailey (Aug 8, 2014)

jabojenny said:


> I will say that we are not even close to the poor souls in New England but we've had a few days that have been bitter. I bundle my two in fleece suits, winter coats and booties. I consider anything about 32 balmy. I'll be joining Linda to hike with the dogs tomorrow. I use Pawz booties and I have been making my own fleece booties with leather or vinyl soles that are great when it's dry. If any of you have Pawz booties and are finding it hard to put them on I found a product called Paws Jaws that works really well. http://www.pawsjaws.com/Default.aspI have also been using Musher's Secret which I see they are selling Havtohavit Store. http://www.havtohavit.com/SearchResults.asp?searching=Y&sort=13&cat=1928&show=10&page=3scroll down. This is an ointment type product in a tub that conditions their pads and it works GREAT. Here are a couple pictures of my two dressed for an 32 degree day, no fleece suits needed that day. I'm counting the days till summer and the beach!!


I love these little paw booties!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry and I were able to walk up our favorite hill today - it was finally cleared of snow.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Minus 35 degree wind chills coming back by Friday. We can't wait for Spring!!!


----------



## Marbel (May 20, 2014)

The winter has been unseasonably cold in Charlotte - Chloe has a couple of winter coats, plus various sweaters and fleece hoodies. Depends on how cold it is. Due to the severe coldness we've had this past week - it's quick trip to potty and then back inside. No walks right now. She also has booties sometimes she puts them on willingly and other times I fight with her a bit. I need to pick her up some socks with the rubber bottoms this is weekend.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Wishing for a little winter here! Just got a notice a drought has been declared. Our crab apple is blooming already...My husband said the fluffballs wouldn't get out of the car at the park a few days ago because it was too hot for them


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I found this while sniffing around the Net this morning.

http://www.care2.com/greenliving/6-ways-to-keep-your-dog-active-indoors-during-winter.html

besos, Ricky Ricardo


----------



## Hsusa (Dec 21, 2014)

Actually, Sheba is the same way. She doesn't have any problems with the ice and snow. In fact, the only problem I have is getting her to come in from the fenced in yard after she does her business. I've had two small dogs in the past and they didn't mind the cold, either. Of course, I'm not talking about walks...just potty breaks.


----------



## fandances (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm so over the snow in the DC area so I can only imagine how you feel in NE. One upside for black Hav owners, a little easier to photograph them with the bright white background! (Was going to put photo here but can't remember how to do it, lol)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Walks are really out of the question here right now. We have no sidewalks and the street is treacherous for humans, let alone a human and a small dog.


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

krandall said:


> Walks are really out of the question here right now. We have no sidewalks and the street is treacherous for humans, let alone a human and a small dog.


Tyler's treadmill has been more than therapeutic this winter. I was amazed to see an article along with pictures in our local paper this weekend about a trainer who will come to your house to help train your dog on how to use one. Bet she's been busy this year!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

sandypaws said:


> Tyler's treadmill has been more than therapeutic this winter. I was amazed to see an article along with pictures in our local paper this weekend about a trainer who will come to your house to help train your dog on how to use one. Bet she's been busy this year!


I actually have been keeping my eyes open for a used one. I KNOW Kodi's not getting the amount of exercise I like him to have. We have an eliptical machine at home, which is pretty useless for a dog. Now I wish we'd gotten a treadmill instead!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

We have a walkout basement with a deck over it so there is a protected area under the deck. That is usually where Jack heads for his quick potty breaks. 

However.... He is under the impression that he is a Border Collie and needs no extra layering or silly clothes because Nessie doesn't. Jack goes au naturel. I do rub Musher's Secrets on their paws.


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Henry and I are going to take a walk tonight.
Plan is to go 10 feet then back into the house.
We'll obviously bundle up for this!


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

LOL!
Sounds like a good plan!


----------



## Fithavamama (Feb 26, 2015)

I'm in upstate NY. There is 3 feet in our lawn right now and that's after some melt today. We were featured in the national news for our 'record breaking deep freeze'! Coldest month since 1897!!! That being said, Jax loves the snow! I put a slip on sweater over him and then a Velcro coat over that when it's below zero. Usually the sweater is enough and he doesn't mind me putting it in him. I use Mushers on his paws and we use pet friendly salt IF we need it. We shoveled paths for him and my husband plowed into the lawn in a few places so he has access to snow that isn't over his head. He LOVES it. If he's cold he just does his thing and comes in. If not he will try to drag me further away from the door when Im ready to come in! I don't let him go in my house in a box for any reason. I did this in the past with other breeds and it backfired so we stick to outdoors. We don't have sidewalks where we are for about a quarter mile but I have a U shaped drive that's fairly long so we walk that back and forth for exercise in the 'nicer' days. I can't wait for spring! He's never felt it warm and played in grass with no snow in it! We got him in Deember for our children for the holidays and it had already snowed.


----------



## Zoe093014 (Jan 27, 2015)

Wow! What an inspiration! Thanks for that! I give up trying to wait until spring.ound:


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

When Jack comes in with snowballs stuck to his undercarriage, I haul him to the tub and hose him down if they are really bad. I have brought my hair dryer down a couple of times to melt off the small-medium sized snowballs but also seems to backfire on me.

Jack loves the hair dryer. He will sit and raise his feet so I can get under his armpits, etc. I don't have to restrain him. The second he is dry and warm, out he goes again. Weird little creature.


----------

